

Can't fix it, can't sell it: HP gives PC business to investors - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2692098/opensource-subnet/cant-fix-it-cant-sell-it-hp-gives-pc-business-to-investors.html

======
stevep2007
HP has thrown in its printer business to give its PC spin out some cover while
it restructures.

Hewlett-Packard’s breakup into two companies in a tax-free distribution of
shares, as reported by the Wall Street Journal yesterday, was the company's
third choice to save itself. The first two – a turnaround and the sale of the
business – haven’t worked. According to Re/Code, HP approached both Dell and
Lenovo to acquire the business and were rebuffed.

